# New Zealand from US



## RHEMT406 (Dec 23, 2014)

Hello all! I know there are several posts about the NZ EMS system on here, but I am finding a lot of information from 2009. I think it is appropriate to ask some of you for current info regarding New Zealand EMS.

I am currently an Emergency Medical Technician with endorsements. Basically, the endorsements allow me to place a King Airway, push basic meds such as morphine, Glucagen, and Epi, start IVs and maintain them using NS or LR solution.

My ultimate plan is to become a Paramedic in the United States. For some time, I have been looking at NZ as a place of permanent residency when all is said and done.

I have two ultimate questions: #1 With my certifications I currently have, what level of care would I be placed at in NZ? #2 If I obtained a US Paramedic AAS Degree, what level of care would I be placed at in NZ?

I know the American EMS education is sort of a joke to many places in the rest of the world, but I am curious as to how one would be reciprocated.

I know St. John is the primary service. From what I have read, it seems as if the individual service grants you reciprocity. How would one go about becoming employed at a service, gaining reciprocity, and obtaining a visa?


LAST QUESTION: If I wanted to move now and earn a paramedic degree in NZ, how difficult would it be to come over as a student and eventually obtain a visa to stay?

Thank you all!


----------



## Clare (Dec 23, 2014)

Kia ora bro! 

1.  Understand you *will not *be sponsored by the Ambulance Service for employment.  You will need to find an alternate way of obtaining a work via such as family or skilled migration independent of sponsorship.  I understand this to be due to sufficient numbers of locals to fill vacancies without sponsoring internationals.  

2.  If you can satisfy (1) and are successful in getting a position (understanding that competition is fierce and preference will be given to BHSc Paramedic graduates)  then you need to be assessed by Clinical Development to see where you fit.  Specifically,

_"Demonstrate current competency at EMT level. This is reserved for people with prior clinical qualifications and/or experience, for example in a medical, nursing or ambulance setting. People will be required to demonstrate current competency by:
a. Having District Operations Manager endorsement and
b. Having supportive feedback following operational appraisal and
c. Passing a clinical interview at EMT level."_

Current scope of practice in the 2013-15 Clinical Procedures and Guidelines for an Emergency Medical Technician (EMT) is:

entonox, 
methoxyflurane, 
12 lead ECG acquisition*, 
oropharyngeal airway,
nasopharyngeal airway, 
nebulised salbutamol, 
laryngeal mask airway,
nebulised ipratropium, 
GTN spray, 
IM glucagon, 
paracetamol (oral),
ibuprofen (oral),
ondansetron (oral), 
loratadine (oral), 
PEEP valve, 
adrenaline (IM, IN and nebulised), 
prednisone, 
tramadol, 
urinary catheter troubleshooting
* While interpretation of the 12 lead ECG is not prohibited at EMT level it is not formally taught on National Diploma (basic 3 lead interpretation is taught).  Exception to this is the BHSc Paramedic degree. 

3.  If you want to become an Intensive Care Paramedic the only pathway to so is to complete the BHSc Paramedic degree (or equivalent clinical bachelor degree ) and a Post-Graduate Certificate in Intensive Care Paramedicine (AUT) or Speciality Practice (Advanced Paramedic Practice) from Whitireia. 

4.  To complete a BHSc Paramedic degree in NZ wouldn't be that hard.  If you were granted equivalence at Emergency Medical Technician level and have the equivalent of the National Diploma then you will have to complete two years.  If you don't get equivalence you will have to do all three.  As an international you would need to have permanent residency for two years to be able to access the higher education system.  Competition for the degree is pretty brutal, some people have had to apply two or three times to get on so I doubt there are any places for internationals.  Last year AUT had something like 200 applicants for 50 seats.

Hope this helps, if you have any more specific questions I will try to point you in the right direction.


----------

